# Tartan 34-2



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey all,

My wife and I are seriously considering a 1987 Tartan 34-2 as our first boat. Any and all information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have always liked the Tartan 34''s. They are reasonably wholesome boats featuring reasonably good build quality and sailing abilities. While there are some IOR derived elements of this design that are less than ideal, they were still good boats for their day. 

I would not consider them to be a particularly ideal boat if you are learning to sail, but if you are a reasonably knowledgeable sailor these are a reasonable first boat. 

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff,

Thanks for the info. I have several years sailing experience, the wife has none. If money were no object, we would go with a new T4100 (don''t like the look of the DS4400), but like most people, we have a budget we have to live by.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

There''s one in our harbor that the owner has a great time with, going all over the place. A nice feature is the fold-up dining table whose hinges are strong enough. (Many aren''t, and they break if you lean against them in a seaway. Tartans avoid this problem with good hinges.) It also gives you a good, dry bookcase behind it and lots of room when you''re not actually eating. The forward cabin/main cabin/head door access has looked a bit funny to me on the ones I''ve seen, check that it works for you. 
Happy cruising!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well,

The wife and I finally got a chance to see the inside of the boat today (we looked at it pierside on Saturday but couldn''t get an appointment with the broker until today). The Admiral was skeptical about there being enough room on a 34 footer until we got a chance to peek belowdecks. There seems to be plenty of storage, and we both felt it had more room than the Hunter 40 we looked at yesterday. We also both agreed that we would rather be living on a smaller Tartan than a bigger BeneHuntAlina.

We are seriously trying to get the finances in order to do this now before it is too late to head south for the year. Speaking of, what is everyone''s opinion for a cutoff date for heading south (we live in CT)? We are planning on doing 40 miles/day or so, stopping every night in a different harbor. The broker''s opinion was that the end of August was about the absolute deadline, but I feel that is fairly early.

Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

There is a huge influx of boats through Annapolis in early October. That would suggest a late September departure which should give you a little wiggle room to pick your window for the pretty long offshore jump at New Jersey. The offshore jump speeds things up a bit as you will pretty much need to do that in one shot. You are somewhere around a week north of Annapolis.

I think that you will need every bit of the time and then some between now and the end of September to commission, upgrade and shake things down.

Jeff


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Mike, congratulations on finding ''the'' boat. And I agree with Jeff''s general description, she''s a moderate choice in many respects and overall a decent cruising choice. Read some of the on-line reviews of the boat, as well. It will give you things to think about during the survey and fitout.

I think your broker is giving you good advice (about departure timing). As just one example, good friends left RI in a sistership to WHOOSH (33'' waterline, powerful engine) and worked hard to get south. They did hit the Annapolis Show, as do many boats going South, but it was slow going (fronts start showing up regularly in September, just when you''re doing some longer runs in a new to you boat) and they didn''t enjoy it much. By the time they made it to the FL border, they were disgusted and had Racoon Tans: cheeks and chin tanned, eye sockets and everything else Albino White. The problem is two fold: first, you''re doing this to have fun, which means stopping to smell the roses regularly. OTOH a good day of weather will motivate you to move the boat, while a bad day will make going ashore a hassle. And then there''s the autumnal weather and sky: each day is shorter (meaning less time to move the boat, forcing you into the ends of the day when its colder), you would want very good cockpit protection to be comfy. Frontal systems increase in number & then severity, which means more hard wind, and cold/wet going. Going offshore is harder going South than North, and with a new boat you''d be more likely to stay inside, anyway. None of this says it can''t be done, and in mild falls-early winters, boats don''t have too hard a time...but they don''t see a lot either, as they work hard to stay ahead of the frost belt. I hope NONE of this discourages you from making the trip, it''s a joy and a special chance to reconnect with America''s roots and what makes her (still) the wonderful country she is. But better you think about the circumstances going in...

Finally, there''s the issue Jeff mentioned re: prepping the boat. You can''t really expect to do more than insure the basic systems are in place, key spares are aboard, you have the right tools and consumables, the navigation is locked up tight, and everything works (it won''t) with time to adjust/repair/replace/amend. This takes time, which is time away from becoming familiar with the boat, thinking about how you might want to modify things, etc. You might consider asking the owner for a day on the water right now, as the sales process unfolds, to see what you think about the boat''s current condition and exercise every piece of gear. Explain this is in her/his interest as it might speed up the sale. If it seems to you that there''s a significant gap between time needed and time remaining, it will free you up to move methodically thru the sale (e.g. when negotiating niggly survey issues).

Folks we spent time with who''d left your neck of the woods, come south in their T33 (same hull/underbody/engine) and were again headed north mentioned to us that it was a slow boat when motoring into a chop or without a sail up. 40NM-day is not a bad estimate and that would be a full workday at 5 kts...not counting bridges, adverse tidal currents in the Carolinas, etc.

Good luck and I hope it comes together for you.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Masses of cruising sailboats arrive in South Florida during the Dec-Jan period. Larger boats "ride" northers down from St. Simons to Canaveral...that''s done well west of the gulfstream. Then it''s an easy shot outside to Ft.Pierce. After Ft. Pierce it can be day hops outside (and against the edge of the stream)or the ICW with lots of bridges down to Miami. You can make Miami in 4 winter days from Canaveral if taking the ICW all the way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, 

Have you had any luck finding that t34? We''re looking for the same boat. Would like to learn more.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, 

Have you had any luck finding that t34? We''re looking for the same boat. Would like to learn more.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## mariner3302 (May 1, 2006)

I have one if anyone is still looking!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Mike , Id just go for it . Your probably going to sick to the ICW for most of the trip, I imagine . So if your not set on buying parts and pieces in CT , I would just say heck with it and go . There are plenty of places to pick up what your going to need as you head down the ditch . 
Besides until you start moving the boat its unlikely that youll find out what she needs . IMHO and experience boats never break at the dock its allways when your underway . Thats when the gremlins wake up . Its probably the best way to give the boat a good shakedown before you jump outside and give her some blue water. 
So if thats your plan (ICW till your happy with the boat) I say go for it .
BTW Tartan will most likely be my next cruiser although I have never owned one the reputation preceeds itself . Great choice . Have fun with your new toy and get a Tow boat deal from one of the big outfits before you head out.

best of luck with it 
Paul


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Raggs...the post was from 2004.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mariner-

Please don't revive dead threads... this thread was dead for three years before you posted.


----------



## Peerless (Jan 15, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I have the same question. I am looking at a 1985 T-34. I am not sure when they changed the interior layout to the to the more modern look, but this one has the old lay-out. Any comments about systemic problems in th construction or design?

Jim


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The 34-2 is essentially an update of the Tartan 33. The 33 had two different interior layouts, but I was under the impression the 34 only had one. Lots of info out there on the 33 and its issues and I'm pretty sure the 34-2 is very similar. Basically a pretty solid boat if its been taken care of.

Here's a good article on the 33, much of which should pertain to the 34-2:

Tartan 33 Profile and Perspective


----------



## jackdash (Dec 15, 2002)

*Comprehensive Information on the Tartan 34-2*

You can glean most of the information you are looking for on the Tartan 34-2 by going to an owner's webpage tartansailing.weebly.com.

There you will find specs, opinions, and photos galore. It is a great sea worthy and sea kindly boat that is all Tartan!

Jack Harris
Temptation
T34-2 #9 (1985)


----------



## sshoulders (Mar 30, 2020)

Jeff_H said:


> I have always liked the Tartan 34''s. They are reasonably wholesome boats featuring reasonably good build quality and sailing abilities. While there are some IOR derived elements of this design that are less than ideal, they were still good boats for their day.
> 
> I would not consider them to be a particularly ideal boat if you are learning to sail, but if you are a reasonably knowledgeable sailor these are a reasonable first boat.
> 
> ...


why is the tartan 34-2 not a good idea for non experienced sailors?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

sshoulders said:


> why is the tartan 34-2 not a good idea for non experienced sailors?


Perhaps big and heavy enough to get inexperienced people into trouble if they're not careful? Could also be expensive to fix if you bash it in. Learning to sail on a smaller, lighter, less pricey boat might be better.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

The thread that won't die; 10 posts in 2004, 4 posts in 2007, and 3 posts in 2011...


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

sshoulders said:


> why is the tartan 34-2 not a good idea for non experienced sailors?


What are your short and longterm plans for sailing
How would you use it


----------



## mariner3302 (May 1, 2006)

Had a good answer and it disappeared... 

Bottom line - the 34-2's are perfect for learning, cruising, AND racing! I know because I did all of them. From Force 9 200 miles offshore to 5000 sea miles without an autopilot. The comment they aren't good for learning is absolutely wrong and ridiculous. I doubt that guy had ever been aboard one.


----------



## mariner3302 (May 1, 2006)

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1987/tartan-t-34-3579192/ Here is my boat. She was Wandering Star back then. I am seriously considering buying here back. That is how much I regard these boats. I had a Passport 40 and loved it but I am a singlehander, always have been. The Passport is fine in good weather but a lot of work in anything past Force 5. After that, I would be behind the boat and that isn't somewhere you want to be.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

mariner3302 said:


> Had a good answer and it disappeared...
> 
> Bottom line - the 34-2's are perfect for learning, cruising, AND racing! I know because I did all of them. From Force 9 200 miles offshore to 5000 sea miles without an autopilot. The comment they aren't good for learning is absolutely wrong and ridiculous. I doubt that guy had ever been aboard one.


The poster who made the comment (Jeff_H) is one of the most knowledgeable posters on this site. He had extensive knowledge of boat design and construction. He did say he liked the boat, but said it wasn't ideal for a novice. At some point I'm sure he will chime in an explain his thoughts from years ago.


----------



## Dutch Surfer (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking at Tartan 34's and 36's as well as Sabres in same size. Helpful to read old posts and have some guidance from people who have sailed or owned these. Thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences here. Any feedback on these late 1980's Sabres and Tartans is appreciated. Pros and cons.


----------

